# worst day of my life



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

some of you may have seen my other post about the chick I have been raising for three 
weeks now he was almost a month old. Today I in went to feed him found him just 
sitting on the floor where as he usually tweets and flys about all excited. 
I thought it was strange so I took him out of his cage he couldn't even stand 
himself up. Within minutes he was struggling to hold his head up.
He looked at me and cried out then had a fit and died. Im in bits I loved him so
much I cant bring myself to berry him, I keep thinking about his cry out for help and 
im just so upset I couldnt help him when he really wanted me to  I hate myself.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

aw dont beat yourself up, he had a happy life with you while he was here. lifes a bloody cow sometimes.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

oh no!! so sorry to hear this

dont be hard on yourself, you did all you could, and more, sometimes nature takes over, you did a lot more than most, and made his life longer than it would of been without you. im sure he loves you, and knows how much you loved him! please dont be hard on yourself, you really dont deserve it, you did amazingly well to get him to 4 weeks!

if you need a talk feel free to pm me. hope you ok! big hugs! lee x


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

He really didnt deserver to die he was so beautiful I wish i could have saved him.
Im too upset to look at the pictures I have of him I took one just this morning


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Dont be upset, lifes a bummer sometimes, and it was'nt your fault, you did a great job looking after him ...

R.I.P Chick


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

sorry to hear that


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

one of the last pictures taken 

rest in peace little one xxx










(hes got his eyes closed lol)


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

dont hate yourself!
no one else could have done a better job than you did!
R.I.P.


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## snakejed (Jan 22, 2008)

i know how you feel i raised geeses and ducks last year and my favorite 1 of them died suddernly it is reall y hard to deal with sorry to hear ur news


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, that's so sad. You did everything you could and it's so wonderful that you were so kind to him. So many people wouldn't have bothered and everyone's so proud of you for giving him the very best you could. You really couldn't have done anymore.*

*R.I.P little chick *


----------



## bigmouth (Mar 14, 2008)

chin up! you did your best!! r.i.p


----------

